# Any healthy recipes that taste nice?



## LTaylor (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a (few) healthy recipes that also taste great that are quick & easy to make? This is probably asking too much.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to DC.  Check out our Health, Nutrition and Special Diets forums.


----------



## LTaylor (Jul 17, 2009)

...This is the Health, Nutrition and Special Diets forums, right?


----------



## shalinee (Jul 17, 2009)

I just wonder whether you would consider vegetable fritters as a healthy recipe. I would though. I had just made vegetable fritters this morning. It was easy, simple & really fast to make. Just use:

a small carrot (peel and grate)
a small/medium zucchini (peel and grate)
a handful of green beans
one spring onion
2 eggs (beaten)
1 T light soya sauce (add to egg)
1 t chicken stock granules (add to egg)
1 C flour (add to egg)

Pan fry the carrots and beans first, then add in zucchini and spring onion to further stir fry. Dish up and add to the batter. Stir well and scoop tablespoonfuls and fry. Serve hot with your favourite sauce. It tastes really good and a healthy breakfast too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2009)

LTaylor said:


> ...This is the Health, Nutrition and Special Diets forums, right?




Yes.  I was just suggesting you check out earlier posts here for recipes and discussions on healthy eating. 

Also, some more specific questions that narrow the focus of your requests will help get you more meaningful responses.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 17, 2009)

You came to the right spot.It's not a lot to ask here.
Were you asking for healthier methods of cooking in general?
Or do you have something more specific in mind,special diet,diabetic,vegetarian,other?

DC is full of a wide range of cooks,that I'm sure would be more than willing to help you out.

Munky.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 17, 2009)

chicken fish lean pork or beef can be broiled or grilled using no oil and a seasoned salt or herb rub. A sauce as simple as a good salsa is packed full of veg and has few calories.

Brown rice is very good for you, and there are many other grains to try such as quinoa.

This is the height of fresh veg so buy local fresh produce and cook it simply and enjoy it for what it is.

A quick saute of onion and zucchini over brown rice with a piece of grilled chicken and salsa on the side or over the top would be healthy and delicious.


----------



## ILikePBCookies (Jul 23, 2009)

I have tons of healthy recipes...but I'll just throw out a few dish suggestions:

-vegetable stir fry (this may take a bit longer to make because you have to chop up the veggies).
-egg white omelette with spinach and light laughing cow cheese...or pepper jack (fast, easy)
-spaghetti squash noodle dishes...just make the dishes like how you make pasta, but substitute the pasta for spaghetti squash. (I love spaghetti squash but not everyone does so you can try this with any vegetable you like...)
-spinach salad with a few chopped almonds, craisins, lemon, parmesan cheese, and balsamic (oh and a teensy bit of olive oil).
-eggplant "burgers". I also love eggplant and if you cut the eggplant into thick slices, and marinate it with a bit of olive oil and spices, you can stick it in a sandwich/wrap and be wholly satisfied. 
-homemade turkey burgers...ground turkey meat, lots of spices/a bit of parmesan cheese/chopped onion & pepper...throw on grill, stick on top of portobello mushroom "bun"


----------

